# UltraSound Machine



## rfd298 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just got done scrapping 2 Acuson 128 ultrasound machines. Best part is they were FREE! These are from the late 80's early 90's. Even found a few ceramic chips. Will post some better pics in couple of days of what was actually inside. Each contained around $30.00 worth of Al. Anyone else ever scrap an ultrasound or any large medical devices?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2010)

You were fortunate that a Company representative for the machines was not present to disable them before disposal. I think you blew it by wrecking them out for a few grams of gold and silver. You should have looked for a market in another country where these machines would have possibly brought you some large coin.

We live in a wasteful society, working from budgets and shareholders money.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 2, 2010)

gustavus said:


> You were fortunate that a Company representative for the machines was not present to disable them before disposal. I think you blew it by wrecking them out for a few grams of gold and silver. You should have looked for a market in another country where these machines would have possibly brought you some large coin.
> 
> We live in a wasteful society, working from budgets and shareholders money.



I think you ment woring from budgets and takeing share holders money!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 2, 2010)

We all make choices everyday. Perhaps someone will reconsider scrapping
a possible life saving device as Gustavus suggested. But you did get $30
in aluminum and some ceramic processors.

Congratulations. I applaud your American ingenuity and work effort.
However, perhaps we may all spend some time considering in the future
what the greater good might have been or could be.

Thank you Gustavus. I personally needed that reminder. Perhaps someone
could post a link to a website where used medical devices could be "sold"
or donated?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2010)

To separate the wheat from the chaff when googleing some new terminology for you, add pro forma to your search.

International Trade (Importing/Exporting)

A pro forma Invoice is much the same as a commercial invoice which, when used in international trade, represents the details of an international sale to the Customs authorities. A pro forma invoice is presented in the place of a commercial invoice when there is no sale between the sender and the importer, or if the terms of the sale between the seller and the buyer are such that a commercial invoice is not yet available at the time of the international shipment. A pro forma invoice is required to state the same facts that the commercial invoice would and the content is prescribed by the governments who are a party to the transaction.

The attached file is an example of Pro Forma invoice.

Used medical equipment - ultrasound http://www.medwow.com/used-ultrasound-diagnostic-equipment/243.med


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > You were fortunate that a Company representative for the machines was not present to disable them before disposal. I think you blew it by wrecking them out for a few grams of gold and silver. You should have looked for a market in another country where these machines would have possibly brought you some large coin.
> ...



No! I meant business working from budgets, governments do not have any specific budget to follow - just print more fiat currency, controlled by the Rothchilds. who once said let me issue money and I care not who writes the laws.

Now to avoid politics we'll drop my comment.

Where I was intending to go with my comment on budgets is that each company department head submits a yearly budget, they may not have a need the actually funding at the current moment but as an insurance policy against not having the funds in future spend it frivolously. 

This is how we end up with fully functional somewhat dated equipment in circulation, some idiot had some money burning a hole in his pocket and had to spend it to prove a need for next years budget.

Years ago I won a contract to scrap out an plastic bottle factory that was a running concern 6 months before I removed the equipment, there was millions of dollars worth of injection mold equipment, I was bound by contract to destroy everything.

There have been other occasions where I was called in to remove equipment and the company sent in a rep to disable the equipment by removing a critical piece.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2010)

rfd298 said:


> Just got done scrapping 2 Acuson 128 ultrasound machines. Best part is they were FREE! These are from the late 80's early 90's. Even found a few ceramic chips. Will post some better pics in couple of days of what was actually inside. Each contained around $30.00 worth of Al. Anyone else ever scrap an ultrasound or any large medical devices?



A quick and fast google produced this search result for Acuson 129 Ultrasound for asking price of used machine. Take a lot of gold even at todays prices to make that much. You may still have some luck selling some boards and probes.

# Make: Acuson
# Model: 128
# Price: $2500.00 USD
# Category: Ultrasound

Don't feel bad, I blew $800.00 at the pony track one day and have never forgiven myself. The entry price was worth the education I gained as I have never been back to the track. I usually try to keep my stupid moves limited, I only had to goto jail 3 times before I learned that lesson.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2010)

Very enlightening posts, Gill!


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 3, 2010)

gustavus said:


> We live in a wasteful society, working from budgets and shareholders money.....................
> I was bound by contract to destroy everything.....



That is it. Wasteful society when you want to get something from government you are not permitted to resell even if that can be used you have to destroy it. Another thing to consider is that who is going to buy medical equipment if you are not giving guarantee and there are another major issues with insurance with such items. When he was called or given them to destroy them he did what he was supposed to do. How about reselling perfectly working nuclear warheads instead of destroying thaem? I bet millions can be made with cash ready buyers in overseas. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
So many things are wrong as Gill pointed out but unfortunatelly we can do next to nothing about that. I was happy to cut out fingers from RAM sticks and see that my pile of fingers is growing but then I realised that I still can sell them for 3-4 euros a piece which is more than 10x gold value there. I am selling them now and then and buying sovereigns for that. Same thing with nearly everything from computer scrap. Magnets, engines, fans, ferrite rounds.....................


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I must chime in here in support of rfd298 in scrapping these machines. We get used equipment in all the time. Big dollar stuff. Stuff you plug in the outlet and it powers right up like new. Problem is no one will buy it. Just because you can find others on the net for sale for xxxx amount of dollars dose not mean your stuff is worth that. Things to keep in mind are. can you test it? Can you store it until it sells? Can you pack and ship it? Are you insured against lawsuits if the machine fails? The list goes on and on.

Scrap it and strip everything out of it you can. Cash in and move on.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2010)

When Toyota 4x4 pick ups were a hot item, buyers from the US would come into Canada, any truck purchased going south the buyer would remove the box and mount it upside down on the frame. The vehicle no longer considered whole was exported into the US as parts at a great savings in Customs duties.

Stupid laws are for stupid people, you have the choice to research these laws to find an advantage that will work for you. If it were me shipping medical equipment overseas it would go as parts sold on an as is basis.

If you have a steady supply coming in, inventory everything on a website, dot com's are not dead yet. The Internet can be your best friend in finding a market.

I must admit that it could get a bit tricky exporting a baned IC chip, it would be your responsibility to check the chips on any board inside the machine against the banned list to any foreign country your shipping to.

Want to learn more about illegal sales of ICs google search " toshiba illegal sale"


----------



## rfd298 (Apr 3, 2010)

The people who gave me the machines (an ultrasound supplier) said that after trying to sell them for awhile that they were officially "junk", they did not work and were happy that I could scrap them. I'm glad that the people of (insert your favorite country here) would take them and use the machines as a diagnostic device, but I'm not in the medical device trade. I scrap and wouldn't want to hurt my supply to make a quick buck overseas.


----------



## teabone (Apr 5, 2010)

Those ultrasound machines were an expensive piece of junk. They were always breaking down , were expensive to maintain and the image was not that great anyway. They do have some nice circuit boards with gold bearing cpus that you can salvage.
When this machine was new it cost around eighty thousand dollars with all the bells and whistles , but what a piece of crap it was.


----------



## redtogreen (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting reading. My company, an electronic waste company, had a contract with Sony. basically we took back about 2 truck loads a week of "scrap" which included games, PS3 controllers, working Playstations etc.

Under UK law we are obliged to reuse before we recycle, which we duly did.

Sony found out, sent a guy over from Japan to ritually burn our contract and tell all of their other suppliers to not use us on pain of death. All of their kit now goes elsewhere and is immediately destroyed.

I can't begin to tell you how much this wastefull attitude annoys me.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2010)

Great image of an ultrasound machine! I am glad that rfd298 shared to everyone of what he's got. Ultrasound machines are definitely important medical equipments/devices nowadays.


----------



## darshevo (Nov 3, 2010)

Gil is dead on that a guy needs to be aware as he goes about his scrap business. Last year I got a GE xray machine that was complete to the last cable. Picked it up for free basically as it was 'too heavy to move' (literally 5 tons of equipment total) 

A grabbed a good friend and we scrapped it out. Made over 1500 bucks off it which we split evenly. Not a bad couple of days working. 

Fast forward 2 months and I am at the chiropractor (due to this scrap deal in fact, but that's another story) and the xray machine they used on me was of the same style but obviously older. Long story short I could have sold that particular machine for 10x what I scrapped it for and had people falling all over themselves to get it. 

Being before I found my way here I will also note I sold all of the control boxes (about the size of a refrigerator) as breakage since the had quite a few transformers in them. I couldn't even begin to tell how many gold pins and pin receptacles went to the scrap yards between those boxes and the electrical cables we scrapped with them (ends intact) . Easily could have filled a 5 gallon bucket. 

Live and learn :mrgreen: 

EDIT: I meant to add to the original poster: I LOVE scrapping out weird, unusual and new to me stuff. Always fun to see what's inside. Congrats on your find for sure - I'll bet its a fun treasure hunt digging around in it. I look forward to your chip pics

-Lance


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 3, 2010)

darshevo said:


> Being before I found my way here I will also note I sold all of the control boxes (about the size of a refrigerator) as breakage since the had quite a few transformers in them. I couldn't even begin to tell how many gold pins and pin receptacles went to the scrap yards between those boxes and the electrical cables we scrapped with them (ends intact) . Easily could have filled a 5 gallon bucket.
> -Lance



You know how to break an electricians heart. 8) 

You threw away a lot of money there.....


----------



## escrap (Nov 4, 2010)

Just gave a quote to a guy who has some boards from ultra sound machines. We actually deal with quite a bit of these. Pretty nice boards, but as you can see there are some lower grade boards in this pic I have provided. The nice ones are good high grades though. This guy has been throwing them away for years now


----------



## rbramsey (Nov 28, 2010)

I run a goat farm and could of used those ultra sound machines. We use them to test for pregnancy, and to determine the number of kids. This helps us to decide on a feeding and supplement regiment. Most vets charge $50-$75 for a farm visit and $5 per goat to ultrasound. I would have gladly worked out a deal for them especially if the had the transducers.

Richard


----------



## adam_mizer (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe someone has a ultra-sonic driver for me?
Looking to drive these ultra-sonic transducers, they came from a small cleaning tank that said 95watts but no voltage. 
I would like to be able to at least drive 1/2 or 1 brick for some hybrid hho-gas testing I'm doing.
Any help would be appreciated very much.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 28, 2010)

Several years back I used to work at an electronics shop that repaired the driver boards for a local fuel injector cleaning company. Maybe you can ask around the local auto repair shops and see who they farm out their injector cleaning work to. This could lead you to the compnay that deals with the boards in your area.

Steve


----------



## Harvester3 (Apr 22, 2011)

rbramsey said:


> I run a goat farm and could of used those ultra sound machines. We use them to test for pregnancy, and to determine the number of kids. This helps us to decide on a feeding and supplement regiment. Most vets charge $50-$75 for a farm visit and $5 per goat to ultrasound. I would have gladly worked out a deal for them especially if the had the transducers.
> 
> Richard


Howdy,
As it happens, I took possession of a Philips SDR-2000 machine; I got it from a young lady that worked at the hospital, who used it on her pregnant puppies... 
It's old, but apparently in good operational condition, and comes with transducers, etc. I was in a quandary whether to scrap it or, hopefully find someone who could use it. I've already recovered almost half my cost one the entire load, so it'd be cheap if you think it'd work for you.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 22, 2011)

Just as an FYI, I am resource to any of you in the medical device space. i know all the second hand players and where there is re-marketing options before scrap. I formerly ran the recycling operations for a billion dollar plus diagnostic imaging company. I have extensive experience from MR to CT to Mammo, US and XR.

If any of you ever run across a big pile of dead XR tubes, PM me. There are all sorts of exotics in those, not to mention tons of gold in the right ones!!!


----------



## Harvester3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy,
Well, I've still got this Philips SDR2000 ultrasound machine. It has the probes and cables; not sure what all, but it functioned properly according to the nurse I picked it up from.
If you have an idea who might be interested, Let me know and we'll work it out.
Thanks much
Jim


----------

